# 95992 Canalith Repositioning Procedure



## Kevinph84

My Fellow Coders,

 I have a question regarding the new CPT code 95992 -Standard Canalith Repositioning Procedure(s) (e.g. Epley Maneuver, Sermont maneuver). 

I am curious to see if anybody has tried using the code with success for an ENT specialty. My concern is from what I have read, Medicare seems to be refering to physical therapy. If that's true, would we still use 92700 for otolarynologist?

I found numerous other articles pointing towards the usage of 95992, but nothing with concrete support.  

Your advice and help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Treetoad

This is an entirely new procedure code as of 01/01/09.  Prior to that, we needed to use an unlisted procedure code.  I haven't had the need to use it yet.  I'm interested in the outcome of this trail.


----------



## mooregr

*95992 Canalith Repositioning*

Here is an article about CMS's postition on code 95992:

http://www.asha.org/about/publications/leader-online/archives/2009/090210/090210g.htm

If this is billed with an E/M code and modifier 25, Medicare is still denying as bundled.  What I find interesting is that BlueCross MedAdvantage and HMA are reimbursing on this new code.

G. Moore
CPC
g_r_moore@hotmail.com


----------



## kitkat99

*KathyP*

We have tried to bill 95992 to Medicare and they are not paying. They have stated per CMS it will always be bundled. We would have to provide the sevice on a seperate day than the office visit. Even though this code is now billed under the audiologist with their own NPI. We hav not tried filing to any other Payor.


----------

